# When the Foal Entered My Life(not a true story)



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Okay so I started this and I wondered if I should keep going! Here it is(only 1 paragraph)
Have you ever not wanted something so bad and you had to live with it and endure it your entire life? Live with 12 of the things you desire the least. Probably not. But that is my story. I grew up with knowing everything about horses, riding, grooming, mucking, walking them and everything a little girl would want. 12 equines, 12 hearts, 12 stalls, 24 eyes, 24 saddles (Western and English for every horse), 48 stirrups that needed to be shined and mended before every contest or show, 48 hooves clipped and picked to the sole. 

Do you like it?


----------



## hannahdooley (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Yay! Thanks I'll work on another parragraph and I see you have only made 1 post and yay it was on my thread! Thank you I feel so honored..lol


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

its good!


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ Thank you! I finished cleaning the house and am working on the next paragraph!


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Here it is!
I never did like the horses and I don’t think they ever liked me. They stunk up my room across the lawn, plus I always fell off way more than anyone else! I remember when Hillary and William Scott, my horse people mom and dad took me when I was only 4 to see and introduce me to the 12 foals they had just got. “Oh Lizzy look this is my riding horse Sally and she is a Palomino” My mom smiled, “And this is Copper and he is a Thoroughbred.” My dad winked at her “Oh, Lizzy this is my riding horse the Buckskin Paso Fino, Jolly, and Spot, Pappy, and Lillo, the Appaloosas around her, ” He chuckled and pointed to more horses “Kyleigh the Shetland Pony, oh and Susie, Jessie and Squirrel the Arabians, and your Paint cross Quarter Horse, Bunny.” I giggled at Bunny “I like her!” I squealed. Just then Bunny nipped at me and that’s when my bad horse luck started.


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

next paragraph this one is kind of boring though 
Let me make my bad luck short and say all the main bad things. Age 5, Pappy stepped on my foot 2 times a month or more. Age 6, Kyleigh lost her temper while I was lunging her and I broke my arm, who knew something so small could do that. Age 7, Learning English riding was hard enough and learning bareback was tough when it was snowing and you catch a cold and your dad makes you go out and try again and again until him and your mom argue and there is silence for a month but at least you get out of it. Age 8-14 “I couldn’t get down western reining if it saved my life” said all the 20 trainers I tried. Age 15-17 I was bucked off 13 times and fell off 32 times. Oww. And most recently age 18 moved out and gave up on horses. Sure my dad was sad but he was happy I was going to college.


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

nxt paragraph
It was hard paying for everything in college including the dorm. I liked writing letters to my parents. “Dear mom and dad,” I wrote “everything here is amazing so far and you remember Kyla Dresser right? My best friend from high school. And remember her dad always on those lotto tickets well he won a million dollars on the summer. Kyla asked me to come live with her in her new house and well she has a horse too so I figured you had to say yes. So please consider it. Sincerely, Elizabeth Scott.”I hoped they would say yes so much, the only thing that bothered me was the horses but I would have to suck it up because I hated the dorms at my college.


----------



## Larra98 (Jan 17, 2009)

wow! You've got talent keep going i love this!!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

*Thumbs up & smiles*.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

MORE!! gimmegimmegimme!! lol! your doing a great job, keep it up


----------

